# Looking for Older Skis Volkl



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

I am looking for an old pair of Volkls. I would like to find a 177cm G4 or G3 vertigo.

If anyone has information please post a reply. 

Thanks,

SZ


----------



## cirque (Mar 16, 2007)

I realize it is not what you asked for but I have P40 188s with MRRs on it mounted for a 26 shell size. They are in great shape - let me know I would give them to you inexpensivly - Ian


----------



## wyboat (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a pair of 188 G4 vertigos and at least one pair of 200 Snow Rangers that I would let go for CHEAP. Both have binders.


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

Thanks guys but I am really looking for either in a 177.


----------



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

may have some in Vail or here in BV Cal 7193959389 with your info SF


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

If they've got to be 177's I can't help you, but I've got a pair of 184's you can have for a 12 pack of Stella.


----------



## snowfish (Jun 19, 2007)

177 and 190 Snow Rngers- Cheap


----------



## jober (Jul 8, 2007)

i have barely used vertigo G3 in 177cm. mounted with marker binders and located in silverthorne, co. email [email protected](dot)com


----------



## mgpaddler (May 3, 2009)

If you're still looking. Boise Craigslist had some G3 177 listed for 60 or 70 bucks. Pic looked like they were in good shape.


----------



## spry (Apr 7, 2004)

dillon , I have those skis in vail , but I forgot your # in BV , in Denver now, I'll be back up Sun night or Mon. try posting here how to reach you ,better call 9704767733 in vail and leave me a message SF


----------

